# Brasse mal Englisch



## perca fluviatilis (7. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wir ihr es seht aber wenn ich an England denke,denke ich zuerst an Fischerdörfer und vor allem an Fish&Chips.Ich persönlich finde Fish and Chips sehr lecker aber ich mag Fett nicht in großen mengen aber Fish and Chips werden frietirt und sind deswegen sehr Fett haltig.Also habe ich ein alternativ Rezept entwickelt wobei der Fisch nicht frietirt wird und eigentlich fast genau so schmeckt wie das Original.Hier ist mein Rezept:

*Zutaten(2 Personen)*
2 große Brassen
Mehl
Salz
Wasser
Malz-Essig 
tiefkühl Pommes(möglichst dicke Pommes)
Majonaise
*
1.Ausweiden und Vorbereitung*
Nemmt die 2 Brassen und reinigt sie unter fließendem Wasser mit einer Bürste bis der ganze dreck von den Schuppen gewaschen ist.Dann entschuppt die Fische sorgfälltig und weide sie danach aus.Jezt trennt den Kopf und alle anderen Flossen vom Rumpf(alle Flossen!!auch Schwanz und Brustflossen).Jetzt müsstet ihr eigentlich 2 Brassen Rümpfe mit Haut und Rücken-Gräte haben.Die Größte arbeit ist jetzt getan.Jezt wascht die Rümpe nochmal unter fließendem Wasser,es ist sehr wichtig das sie Haut absolut Algen und Dreckfrei ist.Jetzt tupft die Brassen mit einem Tuch ab.Breitet nun Mehl auf einer Arbeitsfläche aus und wälzt die Feuchten Brassen darin bis die Gesamte Brasse mit Mehl bedeckt ist.Nun gucken wir uns das innere der Brassen an,nemmt das Salz und streut eine Esslöfel davon in jede Brasse und verreibt es im inneren der Brassen.
*
2.Braten und Fertigstellen*
Die vorbereiteten Brassen müsst ihr nun bei mittlerer Hitze in der Pfanne Goldbraun braten.Neben bei macht ihr noch die Offen Pommes und wartet bis die Brassen gebraten und die Pommes gebacken sind.Legt jeweils eine Brasse auf ein Teller und legt eine kleine Portion Pommes dazu,betröpfelt den Fisch mit Malz-Essig und macht einen großen kleks Majonaise neben die Pommes und Fertig sind die Breams&Chips

Guten Appetit wünscht
*perca fluviatilis.*


----------



## SB-Canerods (8. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

ja, klingt gut, nur dass in England bei Fisch und Chips im Fisch keine Gräten mehr sind. Schade, sonst hätte ich das gerne mal probiert.
Gruß Simon


----------



## bassking (8. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

Moin.

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: wer isst öfter Weißfisch/Brassen und schmecken Euch 
Diese wirklich???

Mir kommt es irgendwie hoch, wenn ich an eine große, gebratene Brasse denke...ich will nat.
nicht das Rezept hier schlechtmachen...beschreibt doch mal bitte den typischen Brassengeschmack !

Bassking.


----------



## perca fluviatilis (8. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

Glaub mir,wenn du die Rückengräte dran lässt kannst du das Filet ohne Risiko von den Gräten mit einer Gabel abziehen.Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast wird ganz bestimmt keine Gräte im Filet sein.Ich hab das Rezept oft selbst ausprobiert und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Gräten und ich hasse Gräten.Probiers einfach mal aus,vlt magst du es dann und wenn nicht schenk den Fisch den Nachbarn 

ps:du kannst auch vorher die Gräten entfernen,bervor du den Fisch mit Mehl bestreust.


----------



## Ollek (9. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: wer isst öfter Weißfisch/Brassen und schmecken Euch
> Diese wirklich???
> ...



Ich habe mal eine geräuchert gegessen, vom Geschmack her fast wie ne geräucherte Makrele, war erstaunt das sich das Fleisch nahezu Grätenfrei lösen lasst.|bigeyes Bei den Russen der Brotfisch


----------



## perca fluviatilis (9. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

Dem schließe ich mich auch an,Weißfische schmecken nicht sehr viel anders als andere Fische.Mit dem richtigen Rezept schmeckt jeder Weißfisch.


----------



## Fischpaule (11. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: wer isst öfter Weißfisch/Brassen und schmecken Euch
> Diese wirklich???
> ...



Gerade Brassen/Bleie haben einen sehr würzigen Geschmack, ich möcht sie in der Küche nicht missen...
Sicher ist das mit den reichlichen Gräten nicht so erfreulich aber da muss man sich halt Zeit lassen beim essen.



perca fluviatilis schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich auch an,Weißfische schmecken nicht sehr viel anders als andere Fische.Mit dem richtigen Rezept schmeckt jeder Weißfisch.



Ich finde keineswegs, das Weißfische wie andere Fische schmecken, sie haben meiner Meinung nach einen sehr eigenen Geschmack, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass sie schlechter schmecken - nur halt anders und die Abwechslung macht doch auch eine gute Küche aus...

|wavey:


----------



## mariophh (11. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

Also ich habe Alande und Rotaugen mal filetiert und gebraten und muss sagen, es war ok hat mich aber nicht wirklich überzeugt. Das Fleich war ziemlich geschmacksneutral und von der Konsistenz her ein bischen gummiartig. Zum sauer einlegen sind sie bestimmt super, aber das mag ich auch mit Heringen nicht.

Von Brassen und Güstern bin ich allerdings in letzter Zeit total begeistert und beangle sie auch gezielt. Ich koche gerne Thailändisch und esse gern diese Fishcakes. Nachdem ich mir sonst tiefgefrorene (Weiß)Fischpaste aus dem Asialaden gekauft habe kam mir irgendwann mal der gloreiche Gedanke die aus Brassen selber zu machen. Klappt wunderbar und die Küchlein schmecken genau wie in Bangkok. Hatte mittlerweile auch schon zahlreiche Versuchskaninchen in meinem Freundeskreis und alle waren begeistert. Wirklich dringend zu empfehlen!!! Einfach mal nach Tod Mun, Tawd Mun, Tod Man (es gibt irgendwie keine einheitliche lateinische Schreibweise von thailändischen Worten) googlen oder bei Interesse ne PN, dann gibts ein Rezept...

Als nächstes gibts ein grünes Curry mit Brassendumplings. Der Fisch der für die Klöße verwendet (Pla Grai)
wird sieht zwar nicht unbedingt wie ein Brassen aus, hört sich aber von der Beschreibung des Geschmacks, der Gräten und der Verwendung genauso an... 

Hmmm mir fällt gerade auf: irgenwie ein bisschen off topic, ging ja um Brasse englisch und nicht um Thaibrasse... sorry und Grüße


----------



## perca fluviatilis (11. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

is egal,hauptsache es geht um brasse


----------



## ThomasL (11. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

Mit "Bream" sind im Englischen aber oft die Meerbrassen (verschiedene Arten) gemeint, diese haben mit dem Süsswasserbrassen verwandtschaftlich überhaupt nix zu tun. Etwa sowenig wie ein Hornhecht mit dem Süsswasser-Hecht. Da wird man beim googeln viel eher Rezepte für die Meerbrassen finden.


----------



## mariophh (11. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

@Thomas 
wen meinst du?


----------



## ThomasL (12. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

@mariophh

ich meinte perca fluvialitis, weil er gesagt hat, egal, hauptsache es geht um Brasse. Einfach als Hinweis, dass mit englischen Rezepten für "Bream" wohl meist Meerbrassen gemeint sind.


----------



## perca fluviatilis (12. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

Naja,eigentlich wollte ich auch kein komplettes Englisches Rezept.Ich wollte einen heimischen Fisch Englisch zubereiten mehr nicht#t.


----------



## Andy-583 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

Na, das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.

Ich finde den Brassen vom Geschmack eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, nur die ganze Grätenspuckerei verdirbt einem alles und dann mag ich ihn nicht mehr! :v



perca fluviatilis schrieb:


> Glaub mir,wenn du die Rückengräte dran lässt kannst du das Filet ohne Risiko von den Gräten mit einer Gabel abziehen.Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast wird ganz bestimmt keine Gräte im Filet sein.Ich hab das Rezept oft selbst ausprobiert und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Gräten und ich hasse Gräten.



Ich habe das irgendwie noch nicht hinbekommen, lasse die Rückengräte immer dran. Trotzdem bleiben beim rausziehen zuviele Gräten um den Fisch zu genießen. |kopfkrat


----------



## perca fluviatilis (12. August 2008)

*AW: Brasse mal Englisch*

komisch,eigentlich dürften keine Gräten drin sein.Du legst die Fisch aber nicht vorher in Essig ein,oder?Vlt hilft es weiter wenn man die Gräten bevor man anfängt zu kochen enrfernt.


----------

